# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  سبعة نصائح لـ #‏اول_يوم_جامعة

## hazem mohamed

سبعة نصائح لـ #‏اول_يوم_جامعة 

1- #‏النية 
وانت نازل من بيتكم الصبح انك رايح في سبيل العلم عشان ربنا يسهلك طريق إلى الجنة ده بنص الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث روى أبو داود ، والترمذي ، وابن ماجه ، وصححه ابن حبان عن أبي الدرداء مرفوعا : " من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما ، سهل الله له به طريقا إلى الجنة ، وإن الملائكة لتضع أجنحتها لطالب العلم رضا بما يصنع ، وإن العالم ليستغفر له من في السماوات ومن في الأرض حتى الحيتان في الماء ، وفضل العالم على العابد كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب ، وإن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء لم يورثوا دينارا ، ولا درهما إنما ورثوا العلم ، فمن أخذه أخذ بحظ وافر " .

2- #‏حدد_هدفك من دلوقتي انت رايح الجامعة ليه ؟ اسأل نفسك بعد 4 سنين جامعة عايز تبقى فين ؟؟؟ 

3- حاول تجيب جدول محاضراتك وتعرف ايام السكاشن عشان تنظم وقتك واعرف اماكن الكتب واسعارها عشان تعرف تظبط امورك من اول يوم

4- اوعى تساعد في ان جامعتك تكون مكان للسياسة او الدين عشان لو عايز تمارس سياسة روح اي حزب ولو عايز تمارس الدين فهو علاقة بينك وبين ربك متحاولش تغير الهدف اللي الجامعة اتوجدت عشانه عشان اي حاجه تانيه وازاي تساعد بأنك لا تشترك في اي فعاليات حتى لو اتحاد الطلبه لأنه مضيعة للوقت " اسأل مجرب " ركز على هدفك وحافظ على اصرارك عليه 

5- اشرب مايه كتير عشان الجو ولأن اغلب حالات #‏الصداع بتكون من نقص المايه في الجسم وحاول تاكل حاجات خفيفة عشان تحافظ على تركيزك

6- اعرف ان المثل القائل بأن الصديق قبل الطريق مش من فراغ فحاول تختار اصدقائك بعناية لأن الصديق لو شخص كويس هيخليك تعمل كل شئ جيد لمستقبلك والعكس صحيح وهسيبك تتخيل العكس ايه 

7 - #‏النجاح ليس سهلا اتعب هتلاقي وده مش كلامي ده كل قصص النجاح والتميز بتقول كده ويا تبقى قصة جديدة يا إما تفضل زي ما انت زيك زي ملايين بيدخل #‏الجامعة ويخرج منها ومحدش بيسمع انه اضاف حاجه لنفسه او لاهله او لمستقبله او حتى لبلده

منقول

----------


## كريم ممدوح

نصائح مفيدة جدا

----------

